# BUYER BEWARE: B&G Suspension Unwilling To Stand Behind Their Springs



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Good read....... Nothing worse than poor customer service!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmmmmm
The Pedders suspension had this EXACT same issue, and I was able to get on the horn with the President of US Sales and get this resolved. I would keep pressing on with B&G, try moving up the chain somehow.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont see why they cant have you send back the fronts and give you a new set. :question: They should atleast take it back to check if its defective or not.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

MjC said:


> I dont see why they cant have you send back the fronts and give you a new set. :question: They should atleast take it back to check if its defective or not.


I completely agree, if the company had faith in their product and was willing to be accountable for potential defects I believe they would do this; but in this instance it has become quite obvious that the company is for whatever reason unwilling to back their product.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Hmmmmmm
> The Pedders suspension had this EXACT same issue, and I was able to get on the horn with the President of US Sales and get this resolved. I would keep pressing on with B&G, try moving up the chain somehow.


I would love nothing more than to escalate the issue but the company appears to be small despite their large product line... Every time I call or email, be it sales or technical support, the same guy answers and he appears to be the be all end all and is more than willing to interrupt and hang up with you mid sentence.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you try contacting your local BBB? I've noticed that the Better Business Bureau actually does a good job in muscling businesses to listen to you and try to resolve the issue.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The Butcher said:


> I would love nothing more than to escalate the issue but the company appears to be small despite their large product line... Every time I call or email, be it sales or technical support, the same guy answers and he appears to be the be all end all and is more than willing to interrupt and hang up with you mid sentence.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



This thread will interest you then.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/4489-news-regarding-pedders-springs.html

They had the same issue as you, and they got the springs replaced... Mention this.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry about your misfortune with B&G and I agree with you about this matter. A company should stand by their product to insure that all customers have a great experience on buying and enjoying their product with no worries. Granted there are going to be some defective items along the way but I had a company I would rather bite the bullet to send the customer a new batch of springs and let them return the defective product to see what is wrong with "this" particular item. Yeah I would lose money in the process but I can rest happy knowing that a customer got resolved with their problem and would tell a friend or anyone about their experience.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

And you should have no problem with Eibach most of the users here have zero problems with them.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah Eibach will always back those products. Name-Brand after all.

OP: My suggestion is go up the corporate tree, if nobody does anything hit up BBB... I am sure they will quickly give you a response.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Anyone know a good place that ships to Canada for those everywhere I look they only have Eibach to be shipped on the 27th, I want them shipped now to have them on before the 27th


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you tried TurboTech Racing or BNRacing check them out here.

Bad News Racing

TurboTechRacing


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Thanks ! ???


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the Eibach Pro Kit and love it. Ride height is great and so is the ride. Sorry about your issuses with the B&G product.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> I would love nothing more than to escalate the issue but the company appears to be small despite their large product line... Every time I call or email, be it sales or technical support, the same guy answers and he appears to be the be all end all and is more than willing to interrupt and hang up with you mid sentence.


Well, one advantage with a small company is the climb to the top is usually not very long. I would be really surprised if the owner supported his employees' lack of interest in your issue. If you can't get in touch with anyone other than the same guy, try finding a company who sells their product and ask them if they can give you their sales rep's contact info. That might help you get another number to call and hopefully someone who will help you out, hopefully with a refund at this point.

If you get the Eibachs and are happy with them, make sure you do up a nice thread (or add to this one) and post pics showing the problematic B+G springs and the new Eibach set up. Then email a link to B+G so they can see where their poor customer service got them WRT their image on the forum.

If they sold you a defective product they should be JUMPING at the chance to correct the issue, not ignoring you hoping you'll go away. In the age of the internet no company should take that route and expect no one will hear about it.

Just a note about springs "settling" after install. I think this is largely an old wive's tale. I've lowered several vehicles, and after installing the springs I always take a quick spin around the block, hit the gas and brakes a few times, saw the steering wheel back and forth, and then park it and check it out. In my experience, my Cruze lowered on Eibachs included, this is all the time/driving required to "settle" the springs. I've noticed and measured no difference in how the car sits after the first 5 minute drive is complete. If a car is "settling" (or a better term - sagging) after that, there's probably something wrong with the springs.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Will definitely avoid their products. I've always been partial to H&R for lowering/handling springs. Their "race" kits are usually a bit aggressive but work awesome in the corners. 

I would have lost it when asked to trim the bump stops that the car is not even close to touching on their worthless springs.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is the info on the company. Ask to speak to Brian

http://www.manta.com/c/mmsj2sm/b-g-suspension


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice find!Employees: 1-4Seems like a tiny operation... maybe the "B" in B&G is for Brian?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump.

Thought it might be time to revive this thread for any new members considering lowering.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

I just installed B&G Springs, having the same issues with the front. The drop the promise is not what the result was. I am currently trying to be in contact with them. But that is tough...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cruisinCruze said:


> I just installed B&G Springs, having the same issues with the front. The drop the promise is not what the result was. I am currently trying to be in contact with them. But that is tough...


After a quick search and looking at their springs, 2 red flags show up.

*2010 to 2014 is the range and 1.8 is engine. Even if you ignore that 2010 is an erroneous year for US market, any car from 2011 to 2012 with the last 8 of the Vin being C7239134 and below have an entirely different front strut setup unless you already swapped to the newer parts. 


*Does not specify for RS or non RS. RS and Eco are already semi lowered using RPO Code XJ2 Sport Tuned Suspension. That being said the drop promised will be not as advertised. Depending on where you order H&R, they semi do the exact same thing not listing they aren't for RS/Eco and will list same spring for all years even after what I said 1 paragraph above.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

I installed B&G springs in my 2013 Cruze RS approx. 5 months ago and did not have any of the issues that have been presented here. Achieved approximately 1.2" of drop after a few months of settling. My only complaint would be that I have bottomed out 2-3 times in the front over larger and deeper bumps/man holes in the road.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Dinner said:


> I installed B&G springs in my 2013 Cruze RS approx. 5 months ago and did not have any of the issues that have been presented here. Achieved approximately 1.2" of drop after a few months of settling. My only complaint would be that I have bottomed out 2-3 times in the front over larger and deeper bumps/man holes in the road.


If you look on the Internet B & G is rated 5 stars everywhere, if not 4.5 stars and seem to offer a Lifetime warranty on their products?


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If you look on the Internet B & G is rated 5 stars everywhere, if not 4.5 stars and seem to offer a Lifetime warranty on their products?


Yeah, I've been happy with them. They did exactly as advertised and were inexpensive.


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

I have been very happy with the performance and handling of the springs. It is just the drop they promised is not what was achieved. Maybe it is because of me having an RS model, but I am unsure. I too have bottomed out once as well. Wasn't too thrilled with that either.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If you look on the Internet B & G is rated 5 stars everywhere, if not 4.5 stars and seem to offer a Lifetime warranty on their products?


They could very well be a good spring for the other makes and models or it could be the iTunes App store ratings debacle where they scream "DO NOT BUY THIS APP! IT'S A RIPOFF WITH NO REFUNDS FROM APPLE! THE DEVELOPERS ABANDONED THIS YEARS AGO" yet leaves 5 stars.


----------

